# Fairpoint...



## AKaplan (May 13, 2009)

I have had Verizon HighSpeed DSL in New Hampshire until it got sold off to fairpoint about a year ago.
Supposively they just WRECK connections, but luckily for me it took about 6 months to go to crap.
4/5 weekends at least 3 hours total I spend with ping spiking while playing on chicago and new york game servers going from 300ping to 500ping constant for at least 30 minutes before settling.
TONIGHT, for a straight hour, it was 400-500 CONSTANT, I power-cycled 3 times.
This is stupid.
When I call them they dodge any solution.
They have one of the worst reps ever, there were rallies and news articles to prevent verizon to give fairpoint to new hampshire.
customer support is stupid,
isps dont know what ping is, they just think those speedtests mean everything.

id love ANY help,
i havent been this short-tempered in a long time.
my zip is 03444, i dont know any other isps

could my modem / router be overheating

westell a90-220015-04 router
Fairpoint 3meg dsl
Linksys WRT54GX-v2


----------



## AKaplan (May 13, 2009)

well, i just finished a phonecall...we setup a computer-to-modem and i pinged FINE.
35 to NY.
Then, I went back to router, 405 PING but they didnt help me.
with a linksys WRT54GX-v2, what do i need to do to fix this?
is it a router- to-modem issue, or something?
Firmware?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

